
T-Mobile is giving away free Netflix for family-plan subscribers - myroon5
http://www.businessinsider.com/t-mobile-is-giving-away-free-netflix-for-family-plan-subscribers-2017-9
======
joezydeco
If you're on the 2 lines for $100 promo, you don't qualify.

If you move to the 2 lines for $120 plan, you're okay. What does a Netflix
subscription cost again?

